
SQL vs. Flux: Choosing the right query language for time-series data - dianasaur323
https://blog.timescale.com/sql-vs-flux-influxdb-query-language-time-series-database-290977a01a8a
======
RobAtticus
This blog posts compares SQL with Flux, a query language from Influx.

Flux blog post: [https://www.influxdata.com/blog/why-were-building-flux-a-
new...](https://www.influxdata.com/blog/why-were-building-flux-a-new-data-
scripting-and-query-language/)

Previous HN discussion on that post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17567554](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17567554)

